# Lavadora Samsung wa 80, la tarjeta electronica no enciende



## garra esponja (Ene 16, 2014)

hola amigos del foro acudo a uds para que con experiencia meguien con un problema que tengo con una lavadora samsung wa 80 la cual la tajeta electronica no enciende. megustaria saber si alguien a reparado alguna con este problema.desde ya muchas grasias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2014)

Te fijaste la fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## fen2006 (Ene 18, 2014)

he reparado pero lg las que tiene la tarjeta protegida con una especie de goma y se ven los componentes y siempre ha sido el transformador que tiene una especie de protección termica


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2014)

Podrías colocar algunas fotos de la tarjeta? Ya he reparado varias así y resultó ser el vacuum  No se que relación tiene, pero en algunas tarjetas, si se desconecta o se daña, la tarjeta no prende....


----------



## AscD67 (Jun 20, 2014)

Tengo un problema parecido pero en mi caso la tarjeta enciende pero al darle algún programa de lavado simplemente se apaga y ya no vuelve a prender hasta después de un rato y se queda así.
Podría ser el relé porque cuando se apaga suena como un "click"?
Espero alguna ayuda o aclaración respecto a ello. Gracias


----------

